# Sticky  Healing From Emotional Traumas, Breakups, and Betrayals



## beautifulauthenticself

*Self Reflection Questions:*

1. How can I overcome my past wounds?

2. What can I do to avoid emotional triggers that set off memories of unpleasant times?

3. How can I find fulfillment through overcoming the past?

4. How would my life change if I had better control of my thoughts and emotions?

5. How has my preoccupation of the past harmed me and my life?

6. What events from my past have I failed to accept?

7. What beliefs are preventing me from letting go of pain and anger?

8. What impact does forgiveness have on my mood? 

9. How can I forgive people without letting them hurt me again?

10. What can I do to make it easier for me to forgive and move on? 

For more questions, please visit my.beautifulauthenticself.com


----------

